# Kindle Paperwhite 2nd Gen (2013)won't turn off



## Nightsurfer1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi,

I recently updated my Kindle Paperwhite 2nd Gen (2013) to software version 5.6.1.0.4 . Unfortuantely, i can't turn off the Kindle anymore.
I keep pressing the power button for approx. 5 seconds, 10 seconds or 30 seconds  but it only goes to sleep mode/screensaver mode... does anyone experiance the same problem or does anyone have a solution for this problem?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What happens, exactly, when you hold the button.

A short press, maybe a second or less should put it to sleep. 

A longer press, maybe 5 seconds or so, should cause a pop up. You can cancel, or restart, or power it off.

In even longer press . . . 30 seconds or so . . . . and it will restart itself.

If it's not behaving this way, I'd suggest performing a restart -- by holding the button or via the menu (menu/settings/menu/restart).

If it's still not behaving properly, you may want to get in touch with Kindle customer service.


----------



## Nightsurfer1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Ann!

I pressed the power button for 5 seconds but no pop up to cancel, restart or power ...
the short press and the long press seems work fine... 
i already contaced Kindle customer service and they told me that their technicians are already looking into it... seems to be a general problem with the software update....
but again, thanks for your help!


----------

